# Chihuahua Power



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Just wanted to share some new pictures of my pack.

Tucker Man:










Tug of war, Rory and Tucker style:



















Rylie:










Chloe:










Water Tucker!










Rory... our border collie monster:










Tucker:










Rylie, stalking her prey:










Tucker in the toy chest:










Chloe:










Rylie on her favorite chair:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Gorgeous pics! So glad to see you back here!  Tucker has grown up to be a very handsome guy! And wow, your BC puppy is no longer a puppy.  Time goes by too fast!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

What a gorgeous wee gang!!
Each one is beautiful!! x


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I know! Time goes by way too fast!

Tucker turned one in January, and then Rory turned one in March. I miss my puppies!

I really want to add another chi girl into the mix... we have plenty of space, so the only issue is convincing hubby!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

you have a gorgeous pack!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

What a lovely family! Your pictures are so clear.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

What beautiful babies! I love the one of Tucker in the toy box!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

All gorgeous! I Love Tucker! Hes gorgeous!


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

Great pics! Love the tug of war...hehe.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

They are all really beautiful! =)


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

wow wow wow fantastic pics and your furbabies are as gorgeous as I remember xxxxxx


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Great pics. I love the tug of war pics - they look like they are having so much fun together.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

What beautiful babies you have!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Jessie, Such lovely shots of all your furbabies.. 

I love the BC "stare!!"
Chloe is so gorgeous... same as when she was a pup. I think Rylie has changed the most since I last saw the girls. Tucker is a beautiful boy.
I missed seeing Madison..keep in mind that my memories of your wonderful chi babies go way back.. So good to see you guys again.. Deb


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Aww what a gorgeous pack!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

all gorgeous , your border collie very pretty , i love how he has so much white


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww what great pics! so cute


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Amazing photos , I want chloe


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So good to see your pack.I loveee Tucker.All of your doggies are cute.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh wow! What a beautiful pack you have there!  I love seeing them "wet" - looks like they were having a blast playing in the lake/river.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

those are very nice pix and great looking fur kids


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Beautiful photos! Your pack is just adorable!


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

gorgeous pics x


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, Tucker has turned out amazing!!!!!! Great pics Jessie!


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

your chis are beautiful! haven;t been on in so long, tucker was still a little fluff ball! he has grown to be sooooo handsome!!! how do u get them in the water?? jax hates it!!!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice to see you again, Radar! Your pack grew! They are all gorgeous... I'm headed over to look at your website now!

All of mine really like the water... I've been having Tucker swim since he was a puppy to get used to it


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I love your pictures


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahhh, I so love seeing pics of you pack! Theey areas gorgeous as ever!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahhh, I so love seeing pics of you pack! They are as gorgeous as ever!


----------

